# MBGFC Labor Day Tournament - GOOD NEWS!!!!!!



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

Just received a call from a head MBGFC official who just got off the phone with the head of NOAA. NOAA will be opening a significant portion of water tomorrow that according to NOAA "will make all anglers very happy." Just passing along the good news.:thumbup:

For those of you that were on the fence as to whether to fish - hopefully this will get you off. No more excuses... The weather is going to be ideal, there will be plenty of open water to fish and the bite has to be on with there being no pressure all summer. :thumbsup:

See you at the Captain's meeting on Friday, this is going to be a great tournament. 

By the way, I might as well just start preparing now because my work product is at an all time low!!!!!:whistling:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Let the slaughter begin................


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Stallion said:


> Just received a call from a head MBGFC official who just got off the phone with the head of NOAA. NOAA will be opening a significant portion of water tomorrow that according to NOAA "will make all anglers very happy." Just passing along the good news.:thumbup:


Hope you're not teasing us!


----------

